# Wells Plano Saude



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience with this health plan?

https://www.planosaudewells.pt/

I have the euro health card but when I went to a hospital wheezing from bronchitis they didn't recognize the card.

They were very kind and helpful and only charged me about four euros.

Or do you have a health plan that you can recommend?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## mpl379 (Sep 10, 2014)

We have this plan - it's free if you spend an average of 50€ per month in the supermarket Continente for 6 months. You then get the discounted medical care for 6 months and so on. The prices are discounted plus you get an amount on your Continente loyalty card to spend in store. The usual cost of a specialist (cardiologist) is 70€ - with this plan you pay about 35€. The price can be checked on the web site and the choice varies with where you are. The Algarve has the most choice. The other plan to look at is on offer from Deco (Portuguese 'Which?') at 6.50€ per month per person. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bocadinho (Apr 7, 2017)

This is great info. Thanks for asking the question, and thanks for answering. I've received mail about this plan but never bothered to read it. Now I will look into it. My big question would be about coverage for devastating illnesses and hospital treatments.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

mpl379 said:


> We have this plan - it's free if you spend an average of 50€ per month in the supermarket Continente for 6 months. You then get the discounted medical care for 6 months and so on. The prices are discounted plus you get an amount on your Continente loyalty card to spend in store. The usual cost of a specialist (cardiologist) is 70€ - with this plan you pay about 35€. The price can be checked on the web site and the choice varies with where you are. The Algarve has the most choice. The other plan to look at is on offer from Deco (Portuguese 'Which?') at 6.50€ per month per person. Hope this helps.


Thanks very much.

I tried entering my Continente card number and passport number on the interenet and it didn't like them, so I just went into Continente and asked them what I have to do.

The lady in customer service said, "Just show your Continente card when you go to a health provider. You don't have to do anything else".

So easy!

I grew up in the UK and never thought about health insurance; it was there.

So what is the huge problem in the USA?

Michael


----------

